# Wilson brother circus train



## Jille (Apr 6, 2019)

Does any one have an idea of what the LGB Wilson bros circus train is worth?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jille said:


> Does any one have an idea of what the LGB Wilson bros circus train is worth?


Hi.
What is it's condition?
Do you have the full set?
Do you have all the boxes? Condition of them?

Found this one was going for $1495.00
https://www.onlytrains.com/model/trains/22191.html

This one $1995.00
https://www.onlytrains.com/model/trains/24192+Set.html


----------

